# What is the best Mango Fragrance oil you have used



## Bama (Sep 19, 2013)

I would like to do a mango Fragranced soap but I have hesitated buying one as I want it to really smell like Mango and not fade. Anyone have reccomendations?


----------



## lsg (Sep 19, 2013)

I like Mango/Mandarin.
http://www.coastalscents.com/fo-025.html


----------



## OliveOil2 (Sep 19, 2013)

I don't have an answer, but can tell you that Mango Papaya from Wholesale Supplies Plus morphed in cold process soap.It didn't smell the same after cure, don't know if it would do the same thing in another recipe, but it wasn't a pleasant smell.


----------



## Nightlilly (Sep 19, 2013)

I've used Mango Tango Twist from WSP and I love it. I couldn't tell you if it smells like mango or not but OMG is it good! I used 2oz in 48oz of oils (about 4%), so it's not strong but everyone who's smelt it so far has said they want to eat it...lol It's a kind of creamy tropical fruity smell.


----------



## Bama (Sep 19, 2013)

Thank you for your replys. I didn't see a soap review on the coastal scents but if you say it sticks in CP I will take your word for it.. I am going to loo at the Mango tangoTwist too


----------



## lsg (Sep 19, 2013)

I am not sure that I used it in cp soap, but add a little cosmetic clay to you soap. That might help hold the scent.  I would contact Coastal Scents and ask if it fades in cp soap.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 19, 2013)

I've purchased a few of there FO and have found they fade in CP.   I haven't tried this one though.


----------



## judymoody (Sep 19, 2013)

Peak Candle has a mango/passion fruit which is pretty nice - strong and it sticks.


----------



## savonierre (Sep 19, 2013)

TSW mango lassi is a good one


----------



## craftgirl08 (Sep 19, 2013)

Mango Papaya from New Directions Aromatics is SUPER and it soaps nicely!


----------



## Bann51 (Sep 20, 2013)

Fresh Mango from Bramble Berry  http://www.brambleberry.com/Search.aspx?k=fresh+mango


----------



## newbie (Sep 20, 2013)

I second the Fresh Mango from BB! Sticks well and smells great.


----------



## Bama (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for letting me know that.. It makes a difference to me if it sticks well


----------



## froggybean37 (Sep 22, 2013)

I have the Fresh Mango from BB and it's quite nice, but I have yet to find an FO that captures that perfumey-type aroma of a ripe mango, though!


----------



## xoxteen (Feb 5, 2014)

This is an old thread, but I just soaped Mango Tea from SC and love it.  It not particularly sweet. I don't smell any tea notes.  

I tried to CP mango papaya by WSP with the same poor results as another.  Smells morphed into an unpleasant smell- not unlike urine.


----------



## kikajess (Feb 5, 2014)

lsg said:


> I like Mango/Mandarin.
> http://www.coastalscents.com/fo-025.html



I have this one. I haven't used it yet. It does smell very nice and fruity! It also smells very much on the sweet side, a little like candy.


----------

